# Guam Ricer



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

HEY GUYS! Here's some pics of my car!
































Let me know what you think!
Here's a pic of my cousins INTEG w/ PINAY WOMEN


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Not bad.It`d be better if ya have a daytime shot of it.


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice man. How do u like the 2.0 in those things.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice, but needs rims. Post pics if you get rims!


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks for the complements. I have a set of B14 rims, but I had to put new tires on them. I am looking to get a set of 16inch rims, but need to save some $$$$$ before I can get a set.

KEN
By the way the 2.0 feels sooo good. I had a sentra E before and it was auto...., but then swapped in the mighty SR20DE with a manual tranny and loved it. Had to sell the car though. I found this car a little beaten up for $500.00 and brought her back to life to where she's at now.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I am lovin that car in silver, and the b14 SER wheels would look good on it, if you put them on get some pics up.

Whats the scene like in Guam?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

What muffler is that?
JDM teggy with Pinay women eh?
Hope you could inform them of a Nissan Exalta with a Pinoy.Juz kiddin.


----------

